# God said to Adam



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

God said,
"Adam, I want you to do something for Me."

Adam said, 
"Gladly, Lord, what do you want me to do?"

God said, 
"Go down into that valley."
Adam said, 
"What's a valley?"

God explained it to him. 
Then God said, 
"Cross the river."

Adam said, 
"What's a river?"

God explained that 
To him, and then said, 
"Go over to the hill...."

Adam said, 
"What is a hill?"

So, God explained to Adam what a hill was. 
He told Adam, 
"On the other side of the hill you will find a cave."

Adam said, 
"What's a cave?"

After God explained, 
He said, "In the cave you will find a woman."

Adam said, 
"What's a woman?"

So God explained 
That to him, too.

Then, God said, 
"I want you to 
Reproduce."

Adam said, 
"How do I do that?"

God first said (under his breath), "Geez....."

And then, 
Just like everything else, God explained that to Adam, as well.

So, Adam goes down into the valley, 
Across the river, and 
Over the hill, into the cave, and finds the woman.

Then, in 
About five minutes, he was back.

God, his patience 
Wearing thin, 
Said angrily, 
"What is it now?"

And Adam said....

*

*

(YOU'RE GOING TO 
LOVE THIS !!!!!!)

*

*

*
"What's a headache?"


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------

